# Pigeon on roof PMV? What do I do??



## needhelp (Oct 12, 2011)

Hello, I am in desperate need for help please!!! My husband came home upset today. He was working on a roof in downtown and he saw a pigeon acting weird. We googled it and he said it looks just the the youtube videos of PMV. At first he thought maybe it was blind or something. We read that if the bird is taken care of it should live. I can't leave it up there to die  My biggest concern is it spreading something to my family and cats and dogs. I read the worse is pink eye, and only if you don't wash your hands. How do I take care of it? Will it die regardless? I am so very upset, I have to do something 
3 months ago he came home with a abandoned pigeon, I had to syringe feed it etc, she grew up nicely. I found her a great farm to live on. Any urgent advise please???? Thank you


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

pmv shouldnt be trasnfered to the dogs or cats.. most birds wth pmv should be force fed.. 
u stil have a chance to go and get him.. and maybe save his life.. if ur husband has an acces to that roof please go and get the birdie.. im sure people on pigeon talk will offer u many great advices..
good luck and keep us posted please


----------



## needhelp (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you  Yes, he is going back to work there tomorrow. I just don't know what to do for it


----------



## needhelp (Oct 12, 2011)

Someone pleaseeeeeeeeeeee help


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

needhelp said:


> Someone pleaseeeeeeeeeeee help


here is a link.. im sure with a lot of research u'll be able to treat the bird



http://saddlehomersusa.club.officelive.com/Paramyxovirus.aspx


and this one

http://www.wingswest.net/Pigeons/Health/Paramyxo/paramyxo.html


----------



## needhelp (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you for the links  Do you know if I can buy this Baytril at a pet store or does it have to be a vet? I know nothing about birds, I was surprised I was able to keep that other baby he found alive lol. I really don't know what to do...I will pick up the bird tomorrow morning, I have no clue what to expect in seeing him. My husband said it will make me upset though. I'm a avid animal lover.


----------



## needhelp (Oct 12, 2011)

I should also mention I am in canada, I don't even know if they sell that stuff here? It's 2am now and I can't find much as to what to do when I get this bird. Yep, I'm panicing already lol.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Don't know where on the web you found your info, but we have a comprehensive diagnosis/treatment thread in our Resource Information section:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f107/pigeon-paramyxovirus-aka-pmv-ppmv-pmv1-pigeon-12250.html

I would ignore that link regarding treating Pigeon Paramyxovirus with Baytril. There is absolutely _nothing_ in veterinary science to support the statement: 

"_Recovery was not spontaneous - it was entirely due to the administration of Baytril._" 

I won't go into further specifics of that person's claims, but the fact is that although antibacterials can eliminate a concurrent bacterial infection, they have no effect on the virus. 

(Just so you don't kinda tear your hair out thinking you must find Baytril).

I would follow the suggestions given on the Resource link. Whether one believes in the value of homeopathy or not is entirely up to them - it's simply there for those who do. Personally, I have followed the bulk of the other suggestions there with a lot of pigeons suffering from PMV (we have between 30 - 40 survivors in our rescues aviary). In three cases I have also given antibiotics, because the birds had a definite, identifiable bacterial issue as well.

First thing is to secure the bird. Then it may be possible to decide if there could be additional problems that may respond to medication.


----------



## needhelp (Oct 12, 2011)

My husband just called, he caught the bird, he said it was almost like the bird wanted help. Next step, go pick him up and then....


----------



## needhelp (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi, so basically I just give it a warm home, make sure it eats and drinks> If this is neurological how is that going to help it? Sorry, I'm new at this.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi there,

I'm pleased your husband has the bird now and at least it is safe from preditors while it's so vulnerable.

I don't have a lot of medical experience but have two ex PMV pigeons the now live in my aviary.

I realise this isn't a definite diagnosis of PMV and that there are other things that can cause similar symptoms but whatever it is, for now the warmth and feeding care will be what's needed regardless.

If it should be this virus then it has to run it's course and some birds come out of it with next to no neurological problems. However, they can't really be released again as they can occasionally, when under stress, have a few set backs. This would obviously be hard for them if out in the wild.
Of the two I have, one rarely shows any signs of the neurological damage, just maybe when she's about to lay eggs and she's a bit tired. The second one has been left with quite severe head twisting but does manage to live a good life, has a mate and is fully self sufficient as far as feeding etc goes. He just twists his head when under stress ie: when I go too near!!! as he's a wild bird and still has the same reservations as far as people go.

I don't know if you have an avian vet nearby that would do tests to make a proper diagnosis, and not insist on putting it to sleep if it proved positive, which a lot here would do.
Otherwise you'll get lots of help and advice from the folks on here as to how to care for it through this illness and hopefully it will make a good recovery and go on to live a good life, thanks to you.

Do keep us posted as to how things progress,

Janet


----------



## needhelp (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you Janet  We don't have any avian vets here  That is why I am panicing so badly. I guess I will just go get it and keep it warm and hope for the best. I'm so fearful of waking up seeing it dead, that would crush me..My husband said it was just sitting there again, all the other birds flew away. He tried to fly but made it maybe 3feet then fell over. He said he was able to pick him/her up no problem. It's in the truck in a box now, I have to drive half a hour to go get the bird, then off to buy pigeon food.


----------



## needhelp (Oct 12, 2011)

He thinks it's full grown, says it's got pretty purle under the neck, do I still need to go and buy a heating pad for it?


----------



## needhelp (Oct 12, 2011)

I can't forget anything as I live in the country and can't just run to a pet store lol


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

needhelp said:


> Hi, so basically I just give it a warm home, make sure it eats and drinks> If this is neurological how is that going to help it? Sorry, I'm new at this.


Hi

The problem is that we are dealing with a virus. Although birds can be vaccinated against it (such as racing pigeons), there is no anti-viral treatment for a bird who actually has the virus. Thus, we give them supportive care. The biggest causes of mortality amongst free-roaming pigeons with PMV are dehydration, starvation and attack by a predator, particularly if their flight is impaired (and in most cases it is).

Once you have the bird, putting it in a warm and secure place, with some paper 'bedding', will enable you to check what its droppings are like, and whether its symptoms will currently prevent it from eating seed and drinking water unaided. Initially, it's best to provide a small pot of slightly warm water with a pinch of glucose or sugar, and a tiny pinch of salt. That will help combabt dehydration, rather than giving it plain cold water.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

If you have a hot water bottle, it can be used (well wrapped) instead of a heat pad. If you cannot find pigeon food, then dove mix, mixed corn or wild bird food will do for now.


----------



## needhelp (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you  I am off now to go get it. I will pick up some pedialite as well. Wish me luck  I'm scared lol.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

What part of Canada you in?


----------



## needhelp (Oct 12, 2011)

I live in Alberta. I just got home with the bird now, she's pretty weak and sad looking. Her poos are a runny green. I bought a cage, heating pad, prime, pedialtite, Kaytee, syringes, pigeon food and ornacyn plus with vitamins and amino acids. I have her now on a heating pad with a towel. Just gave her 2 syringes of pedialite. Am waiting for her to warm up more and will syringe feed her that kaytee food. And well pray for the best.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

needhelp said:


> I live in Alberta. I just got home with the bird now, she's pretty weak and sad looking. Her poos are a runny green. I bought a cage, heating pad, prime, pedialtite, Kaytee, syringes, pigeon food and ornacyn plus with vitamins and amino acids. I have her now on a heating pad with a towel. Just gave her 2 syringes of pedialite. Am waiting for her to warm up more and will syringe feed her that kaytee food. And well pray for the best.


great..sounds like your doing a fine job.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

needhelp said:


> I live in Alberta. I just got home with the bird now, she's pretty weak and sad looking. Her poos are a runny green. I bought a cage, heating pad, prime, pedialtite, Kaytee, syringes, pigeon food and ornacyn plus with vitamins and amino acids. I have her now on a heating pad with a towel. Just gave her 2 syringes of pedialite. Am waiting for her to warm up more and will syringe feed her that kaytee food. And well pray for the best.


you are amazing person )))


----------



## needhelp (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you  I just hope God helps me keep her alive lol, not sure I can do it on my own.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Glad you got her.

Once she is more stable, then we can figure out if she actually does have PMV, or if she has a couple of symptoms which can at first sight seem to be PMV but could be another common problem like Paratyphoid.


----------



## needhelp (Oct 12, 2011)

oh boy, off to google that word now lol.


----------



## needhelp (Oct 12, 2011)

Forgot to ask, how often should I force pedialite into her? I have the small 3ml syringe. Thank you


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'd be careful giving her liquids, as you can aspirate her. See if she can drink on her own. Guide her beak into the water a few times and maybe she will drink.


----------



## needhelp (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi, no, she won't drink on her own. I read I need to give her liquids, that was one of the most important things?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Have you tried holding her and just dipping her beak into a small crock of water?


----------



## needhelp (Oct 12, 2011)

Nevermind, she passed away


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost her. Thanks for trying for her. Maybe if she had been found sooner........


----------



## needhelp (Oct 12, 2011)

I knew inmy heart she wasn't going to make it. Last night Iput her on the floor and she was spinning, I had hope as she pecked once on the towel. Went to feed her and my husband said she's gone, he paniced.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

So sorry you lost her. She was obviously very very sick by the time you got her.

Thanks so much to both you and your husband for all you did.

Take care

Janet


----------



## needhelp (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you Amy, now I'm wondering if I didn't kill her somehow...I can't quit crying. Was it the vitamins/meds I gave her...the pedilaite? The food I syringed her...so many I wonders...Gee at 40 years old, you'd think I would have been able to help her. Soory, I'm just upset.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

needhelp said:


> Thank you Amy, now I'm wondering if I didn't kill her somehow...I can't quit crying. Was it the vitamins/meds I gave her...the pedilaite? The food I syringed her...so many I wonders...Gee at 40 years old, you'd think I would have been able to help her. Soory, I'm just upset.


No honey. All you did to her was give her a warm safe place to pass, rather than letting the hawks ravage her. You did a fantastic job helping her to be more comfortable in her final hours.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

needhelp said:


> Thank you Amy, now I'm wondering if I didn't kill her somehow...I can't quit crying. Was it the vitamins/meds I gave her...the pedilaite? The food I syringed her...so many I wonders...Gee at 40 years old, you'd think I would have been able to help her. Soory, I'm just upset.


Libis is right. Sometimes, by the time we are able to pick them up, they have already gone past the point of recovery. A bird with that virus can become too weak through lack of food or water that they are beyond help, or may have another infection in their weakened state. Don't be surprised if another needy pigeon comes your way.


----------



## needhelp (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your help and words. I told my husband no more working on downtown roofs lol. At least the first one he grabbed was a baby and healthy, I guess this one was just too sick. He/she is out of pain now, now I am in pain. Bless his lil soul.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It was really kind of you to try and help the poor little thing. Thanks for trying for her.


----------



## needhelp (Oct 12, 2011)

No need to thank me  Anyone would have tried I think. I still can't quit tearing up...I'm such a wuss.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Glad you deleted that SamyCakes--what you said was horrible.  They tried. Let them be. This post is pretty old anyway.


----------



## SamyCakes (Oct 23, 2011)

Its because i didnt post it. 

I have rude family members who do things like that when i leave web browsers up that im signed in to.

Thats why i deleted it.

I know they tried, Iv had 3 pmv birds in my care befor and only one survived.

So how about you mind your own.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

SamyCakes said:


> Its because i didnt post it.
> 
> I have rude family members who do things like that when i leave web browsers up that im signed in to.
> 
> ...


K, can totally understand having jerks in the family. You should see one of my family members in particular.


----------

